# Indoor spots an stabilizers



## lacampbell2005 (Feb 17, 2015)

I think it's just personal preference. I shoot with a guy that has a 38" stabilizer and only an oz or two of weight. Looks funny and he has to be careful when he swings his bow around.  But he's a very good shooter, so it works for him.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I believe in the vegas shoot down the year Wilfer won in 2015 you can see jesse broadwater on the line with no weight on his front stab, I have no idea why but you can see nothing up there. Normally he has weight front and rear.

There is a variety of setups and I think they change on a regular basis as a guy that shoots thousands and thousands of shots per year likes to feel something new from time to time.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Padgett said:


> I believe in the vegas shoot down the year Wilfer won in 2015 you can see jesse broadwater on the line with no weight on his front stab, I have no idea why but you can see nothing up there. Normally he has weight front and rear.
> 
> There is a variety of setups and I think they change on a regular basis as a guy that shoots thousands and thousands of shots per year likes to feel something new from time to time.


Jesse's stabilizer is the AAE Hot Rodz that has an internal weighting system. I'm sure he had weight in there somewhere.

I've seen Mike Pollard and Braden Gullenthien shoot as little as 3f and 6r locally and abroad. In the end it comes down to balance, float, and shot reaction as to what you like.....take some weights off and play a little.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

What's your definition of not a lot of weight? Jesse runs around 6 or so ounces up front and 10-15 out back I believe. It's been a while since I've heard him talk about it so don't quote me, but that could be considered low weight when compared to some shooters. 

Greg Poole shoots low weight and actually said he prefers that to a heavier set up after running both and struggling with a heavy amount of weights. And he's a BIG dude! 

It's all in what you can shoot the best. You can't be totally concerned about others to the point of obsession and that's how you HAVE to run a bow. If you see something that perks your interest, try it. Test it. If it doesn't work for you, scrap it. You can be the weirdo with no stabilizers and a draw length three inches too long, but if you nail a 900 in Vegas, it works for you!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

allizzie said:


> Do we really need super heavy weights on our stabs for 20 yd spots...has anyone experimented with longer stab front 32 to 34......back 15inch...in Lui of heavy weights ????........do u know of any pros shooting low weights indoors????thoughts appreciated.....experience with different weight experiments thanks in front ...tired bow arm"""""Steve nyc


???? Trying to figure where you're coming from. Are you new to stabilizers? I ask because of the "tired bow arm." So going from this, you build up to stabilizer weight, just don't throw weight on and expect great things. A well balanced bow shouldn't feel heavy, not a full draw anyway.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't shoot those hot rod stabs and I had heard they had some weight inside, it was just funny to see he had taken off his normal weight that was screwed on.

To me the biggest issue for most people is just not having access to weight, the stabs come with a few ounces in the package and a grub screw. Then they buy a few more and just play with this limited selection. 

I asked a buddy and I borrowed around 35 ounces and with my 15 ounces I had a good 50 or so ounces to play with and find the combos that I enjoyed shooting with.

I can't imagine being one of the top pro shooters and being able to see the affects, being a decent amateur I only see amateur results.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

I think on an amateur level, and even professional to a short extent, you'll see the weight on stabilizers being like peak draw weight on the bow. 

Everyone wants to be manly and have a big peak weight and a big amount of weights on the bars. 

But if you can't physically support it or it's not helping your shots, then it's just a testosterone supplement. 

One of the best archers I know of shoots 3 ounces on his front bar and +-3 on his back bar. He's won world titles this way.


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

A good read here...

His formula worked for me

http://www.archerylearningcenter.com/blog/stabilizers


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

bar length and what weight you run on the bars all depends on how you have your setup built and your style of shot. 

riser geometry plays heavily into what general balance the bow has. Reflexed risers like less weight out front; deflexed like more. Cam style and system will change how much weight you need out front and how much the system can handle.

I prefer a 1:1 or a 1:2 ratio at most on my bars. i have my platform setup with high holding weight and with cam sync such that I can build pressure into the system; my bars reflect this and carry enough weight to keep the dot in the middle while i execute a shot. Added front weight helps bring about a more aggressive shot and a faster tempo which is needed for certain venues and I tend to lean to a weight forward balance.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Griv's formula is something of almost correct, a good method to help get going if nothing else. N7709K actually gives ratios given by others. Seems some articles and videos give 1:3, but amazing me was I was able to see a couple of these videos of 1:3 and stop them and count weights. Both times the ratio on the front and back stabilizers came up closer to 1:1. One video showed the shooter with 11 oz on the front and 14 oz on the single back bar.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

The front bar actually stabilizes, the back bar balances. There were a lot of 900s shot on a Vegas face with no back or v-bars. 

I'm still pondering the benefit of a balanced system...look at the Vegas winner last year (Sergio) as an example; or someone like Paul Tedford with 30 ounces out front, that would require 90 ounces out back to balance.


----------



## throth (Nov 11, 2016)

Need? Of course not. That said extra weight leads to extra inertia, which is always going to reduce sway. That said if the whole bow weight is to heavy, that's just another fatigue that's going to make your shot worse. 

What I've always gone with is adding just enough weight that I barely notice the added weight in hand. With that I get plenty of weight on the ends, but not much fatigue from holding a super heavy bow


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

What got me started with stabs is using just enough weight at 5 yards to hold really steady. 
Then I went back to 10 yards and added more weight to get real close to the same steadiness.
Then 15 yards, repeat with more weight. Then 20 yards with a bit more weight. Too much weight means shots fall low after several ends after the first 6-10 shots are dead on.
I did this over the course of one Spring and Summer - it wasn't a fast process for me.
Then I learned about tailoring my bow for my style of shot. Now there is more weight on it.
Now I like around an 8 1/2lb freestyle rig with 30-33" out front and 15" out back. It really doesn't feel that heavy and I'm just a little guy.
It allows slight imperfection in execution while still throwing arrows near the middle.
My BHFS rig is the same weight with just a 12" out the front and rear. It requires way better shot execution to keep arrows near the middle.
For me, the steadier the hold, the more confidence I have as I know it's going down the middle when I let it go. It takes a bunch of weight for me to get that hold.
Even looking at everyone else's rigs didn't help me out much - my recipe was different than the other club members.

It's gonna take you a bunch of range time to settle on your first combo. Your scores will tell you if you're going the right way.


----------

